# What are the animals telling us?



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I know Paul S has brought up Yellowstone in the past, But has anyone been following this?

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...212aYDoXkzr9v9Byxp0xhVw&bvm=bv.64125504,d.b2I


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

They are telling me that they could drive better than most people.they are on the correct side at least.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> They are telling me that they could drive better than most people.they are on the correct side at least.


Or maybe Disney is chasing them.....like the lemmings!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea following it, only info I got is its only the byson?? that are leaving, but that's from infowars


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

INFOWARS.....I think I threw up in my mouth a little!

when I was just starting to wake up, I thought Alex was on our side, now I'm awake and realized that he works for "THEM"
Google Molley Maroney, She is the Editor-in-chief for info wars! she has an interesting past!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

oh I gave infowars as much credibility as a agb


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> oh I gave infowars as much credibility as a agb


At least you could see that. Some people take in AJ's news like it's gospel!


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

It is said that animals can sense when something is about to happen. They are saying, get ready!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Or they are saying it is finally spring and time to do the spring migration but there is still too much freakin' snow on the ground from the global warming to use the normal trails! I am surprised some idiot Dem from one of the coasts has not proposed putting in a light rail line for them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe they had enough of the EPA.
They are reacting after the fact Yellow stone had already had a small quake.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

they have been mass migrating all winter!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

My animals tell me stay in the barn and lay in the hay when it's raining. Move out and lay in the grass when the sun shines. As long as you have water, food and a good place to nap, nothing else matters.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

that's a nice thought too. I like to lay in the sun and romp in the hay! But why is there a mass exodus of yellowstone?


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

jro1 said:


> that's a nice thought too. I like to lay in the sun and romp in the hay! But why is there a mass exodus of yellowstone?


And why is the elk herd at Yellowstone down 25%? Where did they go?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I had a hard time watching that second video without an urge to punch that dude in the face..... Maybe I have just had a bad day, or maybe he is above and beyond the typical douchebag.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

typical bag of douche!


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I watched a couple of his reports about the Yellowstone Caldera on different news sites.

Irritating little twerp. Somebody needs to strip him nekked paint him purple and turn him loose in Kansas....sorry Kansas.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

to clarify agb = after grog bog


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> to clarify agb = after grog bog


WD= wozzydozzle! just made that up, but if I were an Aussie.....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

jro1 said:


> WD= wozzydozzle! just made that up, but if I were an Aussie.....


after = after

grog = piss = booze = alcohol

bog = shit = poo = biohazard area

I hope I cleared up some Aussie slang


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought yall knew? Those buff were headed to vote. Run, dont walk, to the polls, Vote, vote again, have a snack, vote some more. 
They are with the "bullshit" party, that promises free everything. Jeesh, really, I thought yall knew.......
No, I just see nature taking advantage of a highway system, hell, it may be an ancient migratory route, a lot of roads and highways are built on paths made by animals, and followed for centuries.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Elk are down mostly due to wolves. 
Some loss due to severe winter too, maybe.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The USGS has already expressed that the small tremor in Yellowstone is nothing to worry about. There is no eruption in the near future for the Yellowstone super volcano. 

With a statement like that how can you possibly be concerned?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The USGS has already expressed that the small tremor in Yellowstone is nothing to worry about. There is no eruption in the near future for the Yellowstone super volcano.
> 
> With a statement like that how can you possibly be concerned?


the time to duck and cover is when Obama goes public with "nothing to see here people move along" - south park

or when any politician says "you have nothing to worry about, my adviser has told me that everything is fine, now excuse me I have a plane to catch"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe we could placate the supervolcano in Yellowstone with a human sacrifice. I am thinking we should throw Obama and Moochele into the supervolcano. Her fat ass would surely plug up whatever hole there is and save us all.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Maybe we could placate the supervolcano in Yellowstone with a human sacrifice. I am thinking we should throw Obama and Moochele into the supervolcano. Her fat ass would surely plug up whatever hole there is and save us all.


it's a super volcano so it needs a super sacrifice, I vote all politicians worldwide, hopefully all the hot air they create will cause a cooling effect, and end global warming


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sacrifices are supposed to be the best we have donated to the gods through an heroic act of selflessness. I don't think the gods will be appeased by an offering of the worst that we have to offer. Still, it sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a thought: Maybe the animals just found out that they were on a government reservation and that the grass was greener elsewhere.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

spokes said:


> And why is the elk herd at Yellowstone down 25%? Where did they go?


Wolves! :shock:

Actually...I have no idea. My curiosity is definitely piqued, though.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I think we found our culprit with regards to the disappearance of Yellowstone's elk.

*Year Elk Population*

1994 19,045 (year before wolf reintroduction)

1995 16,791 (reintroduction began)

1996 no count taken

1997 no count taken

1998 11,742

1999 14,538 (prior to late season elk hunt)

2000 13, 400 (prior to late season elk hunt)

2001 11,969

2002-03 9,215

2004 8,335

2005 9,545

2006 6,588

2007 6,738

2008 6,279

2009 6,070

2010 4,635

2011 4,174

2012 3,915

(*via U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service)
*


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's depressing. We need a wolf equivalent that feeds on politicians.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jro1 said:


> At least you could see that. Some people take in AJ's news like it's gospel!


Do you go to Infowars for whatever news article they offer, or do you go there to be told what to think?

I read an article on the animal activity in Yellowstone, yesterday. It wasn't from Alex Jones. He merely picked up on it.

Get info from many places and come to your own conclusions.

I even read what Obama says. I don't believe him, but I attempt to figure out what is really happening.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The USGS has already expressed that the small tremor in Yellowstone is nothing to worry about. There is no eruption in the near future for the Yellowstone super volcano.
> 
> With a statement like that how can you possibly be concerned?


yeah you know it! sounds like the "Experts" on doomsday preppers, "although yellowstone is an active hot spot, there is no signs of a full out melt down anytime in the near future" "you get 36 points out of 100 for curling up into a little ball when SHTF"!!!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Maybe we could placate the supervolcano in Yellowstone with a human sacrifice. I am thinking we should throw Obama and Moochele into the supervolcano. Her fat ass would surely plug up whatever hole there is and save us all.


it would spit them back out and we'd really be in trouble!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Do you go to Infowars for whatever news article they offer, or do you go there to be told what to think?
> 
> I read an article on the animal activity in Yellowstone, yesterday. It wasn't from Alex Jones. He merely picked up on it.
> 
> ...


Sorry! I just can't stand the guy, regardless of his sources or how he regurgitates it to feed the willing! I think he sold out all of his loyal followers to the NSA!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Sorry! I just can't stand the guy, regardless of his sources or how he regurgitates it to feed the willing! I think he sold out all of his loyal followers to the NSA!


I didn't suggest listening to him, just use the website to see what articles are posted.

Trust no one.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> I didn't suggest listening to him, just use the website to see what articles are posted.
> 
> Trust no one.


 trust me! when I say Trust no one!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

It means the end of the world is comming because there is a super volcano that is about to errupt in yellow stone because some guy who uses facebook ALOT has made a few pretty pictures of the impact zone and the bufflo use facebook and they got an einvite and they were like... F* THIS! and started running...

Sure you have to disregard every other bufflo running video ever created on the internet for that logic to work but hey... it could happen right?






:lol: ...you can connect dots to make anything appear to be real... That just does not mean it is so...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe they are using the highway because it is easier than using the surrounding terrain---


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The animals are trying to tell us that they are delicious and that we should shoot them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

James m said:


> The animals are trying to tell us that they are delicious and that we should shoot them.


buffalo is actually quite good. Real lean meat but good.


----------



## cboggs2 (Apr 5, 2014)

There is an article on thebBlaze.com website that says park officials are telling Roiters that those Bison are actually going in to the park, not out.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

cboggs2 said:


> There is an article on thebBlaze.com website that says park officials are telling Roiters that those Bison are actually going in to the park, not out.


oh no! sombody should warn them about the pending eruption of the volcano!!!! :-o


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

They are hurrying into the park so they don't loose their site reservations. And they have to make it before dark when the park closes.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

What's the latest count on "aftershocks"?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

There was a 3.8 earthquake in Oklahoma today.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are hundreds of quakes every day under and around Yellowstone. When the get more frequently larger then we should gain concern. The pending disaster is just too big, involving too many people, to keep it quiet.


----------

